# New Sig Offering - P220 SAO with 22LR slide



## Bruce2604 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm relatively new to this forum. Mainly monitoring.

Well, among other brands, I am now a proud owner of a Sig. Well, soon to be that is. 

I just wanted to pass on the info because I wasn't sure how well known (or wanted) this deal is.

Did you know Sig has a new offering? It is the P220 SAO frame with a 22LR slide. The best price I found (checked one local dealer) was Buds for $399.

Plus it comes with a coupon to buy the .45 slide package for an additional $399.

To me, that seems to be a pretty good deal. If you bought everything, you'd have 2 Sigs for about the same price as one.

Basically, I was considering the skeeter but I really wanted a 22 upper for my XD9. But those won't be available until early next year (from Tactical Solutions).

So, when I found a full sized 22, I grabbed it.

I probably won't be getting the .45 slide because I'm strictly 9mm. But I still think this was a good deal.

I hope to have it next week and see how it performs.

My guess (purely speculation) is that with the price of ammo and being SAO, the P220 may not have been selling well. So I think it was a great idea of Sig to come up with this offering.

Just thought I'd pass it on.

Bruce


----------

